# I need to print on satin doe anyone have any tips??



## mtmob (Apr 21, 2007)

I need help printing on ssatin. Has anyone done it before and can you give me any tips?

Thanks in advance....


----------



## dye hard (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi Josh are you printing with digital ink jet or by auto screen printing machine? I do guide some clients of mine by using special water base ink to print large format type of out door advertising banners. The results are good, brilliant colors, soft hand feel, good fastness to sun light too. The ink can run for long hours without clogging the screen, provided you are familiar with the printing process of water base ink. Check with your local suppliers about pure acrylic type of water base ink, they shall be able to provide you some information. Wish you all the best.


----------



## mtmob (Apr 21, 2007)

well Im going to attempt screen printing it manually its only a one color print the only thing that has me intimidated is the curing process I dont want to ruin the material....any advise?


----------



## theprintshop (Oct 8, 2008)

The washability result on printing on stain is very bad. Satin label is a big problem when printed -- it comes off after few washes.


----------



## chuckh (Mar 22, 2008)

Are you printing on actual satin, or satin nylon like a baseball jacket?


----------



## SoloStampede (Aug 4, 2007)

I do believe permaset aqua ink is designed to be printed on satin.


----------



## mtmob (Apr 21, 2007)

I believe it is Satin Nylon as far as washability goes this item will never be washed it is a pillow for a sweet 15 in spanish culture the pillow is used to carry the high heel shoes during the ceromny the father will change his daughters shoes to the high heel shoes therefore marking her transition to womanhood. after this the pillow from what im told will be put into a plastic bag for keep sake.

I was thinking plastisol ink but curing it from a distance lifting the flash dryer a little higher than i normally use it for tshirts... not letting the flash dryer scorch the material.


----------



## chuckh (Mar 22, 2008)

Your best bet is plastisol ink with a nylon catalyst added to it. You can cure at a shorter time than you use for t-shirts, and if you are still uncertain about your cure, cure twice. It would be to your advantage to have a piece to test print/cure to make sure that you do not scorch the material. International Coatings offers a catalyst as does W.M.Plastics. Either works fine. Buy the smallest container possible. IC's has a tendency to harden in the container much sooner than the catalyst from WM Plastics.


----------



## dye hard (Feb 1, 2009)

It is even simple if the printed material not going for thorough wash. By adding some formaldehyde free cross linker or certain alcohol base fixing agent, just leave it self dry or curing through a hot air oven at low temp it will provide satisfaction results for moderate dry rubbing or wet crock. Moreover you can specify to your client that you are using Eco-friendly ink for this project, at the same time save cost and save energy.


----------

